# What is considered high, medium and low light?



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Quick question...
What do you folks consider high, medium and low light? I am setting up a 52g (2 feet deep) tank and I am thinking I want to do medium light. Opinions on watts?

I got the tank from craigslist (tank, hood and stand for $150!). The hood is fitted for one bulb and with the 40w it has I might have trouble even growing algae with it. I got a great ballast kit from ahsupply for my 15g, but I would like to go even more hands on and cheaper with this one. Does anyone know of a good diy ballast site (keeping in mind that the ah kit is the extent of my electrical experience)? 

Thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's a pretty good steal on your tank there. 

*High light* - more than 3.0 watts per gallon (wpg)
*Medium light *- 2.0-3.0 wpg
*Low Light* - less than 2.0 wpg

Depending if you have pressurized CO2 and ferts, and like to grow plants fast, then go in the High tech range. If you want medium growth go with medium light, but pressurized CO2 and ferts are still necessary but you just have more wiggle room for mistakes. Low light do whatever you want, just pick the appropriate plants.

As far as I know AH is the cheapest place you can get those retrofits and ballast easily. I know some try to go to home depot and find such ballasts but I think it may cost even more, or they don't find the right one. I personally would just fork out the extra $20 and get the AH ballast, and kit if you need it.

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I would define high light as: 10 to 15 gallon - 4 to 5 watts per gallon
20 + gallons - 2.5 and up watts per gallon

Low light: less than the above

Medium light - in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't think I am ready for high light yet. The best combo I can seem to do with AH is 2 x 55w for 2.1wpg. With the tank 2ft deep will a riccia carpet suffer?


----------



## dc88 (May 17, 2006)

High Light tank = Amano tank lighting level thats for sure.
But how high is high ?
Heres an excellant research on Amano's tank lighting formula :

http://www.fitchfamily.com/lighting.html


----------

